# [SOLVED] lsass.exe - unable to locate component



## GiveUsaClue (Jun 10, 2008)

how did you get on with this?
The same has just happened to me - the error message "lsass.exe - unable to locate component. Application failed to start because MPR.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix the problem."
I'd like to know how, seeing as it's impossible to load up and the pc is totally unresponsive. I have Norton 360 providing firewall and antivirus; Spybot; Ad-aware; and had only recently ran a scan of with all three; and, internet connection through a wireless router.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: mpr.dll missing*

Hello and Welcome to TSF

I moved your thread as we do not like opening up old threads, the poor OP of the old thread will receive replies to it so we dont like doing that.



> how did you get on with this?


you are referring to the issue in the following link.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/mpr-dll-missing-41670.html#post1530075


Boot to the Recovery Console and extract the file from the XP cd.


----------



## GiveUsaClue (Jun 10, 2008)

*lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

this thread title is the title of the error box that appears when attempting to boot up (xp SP2). 
The error message says "Application failed to start because MPR.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix the problem."
The problem is that I can't do anything with the pc. When booting up, I get as far as the microsoft flag on the black background with the green progress bar strobing across the screen. Then they disappear and are replaced with the error message dialogue box mentioned above. Click OK, and I'm left with a totally black screen showing nothing - zilch - nada!!

Have tried booting in safe mode, but the same happens. The only difference is the black screen has 'safe mode' in the corners!
This has come out of nowhere - only 2 days earlier I ran full scans with Norton 360, Spybot and Ad-aware. I am connected via a wireless router.

Help! I really cannot afford to take it to a pc 'repair' shop.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

First, be aware that this service can be attacked by a virus. Use the *Lsass.exe File Information section here* and note you may be able to tell if you have an infected version by the filesize.

At home, my *Lsass.exe = 13312 bytes* (File Properties, size) and it's the same on my work PC.

I assume you did a search for *MPR.DLL*, correct? I found it in several places but the working copy will be in *C:\Windows\System32*, filesize 59,904 bytes.

IF it is in *C:\Windows\System32*, try entering *regsvr32 mpr.dll* from *[Start], Run*, to re-register the DLL, then reboot.


----------



## GiveUsaClue (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

Thanks for your input - appreciated.
But... I can't do anything with the pc (I'm using another to write this).
I can't even get in via safe mode.
I feel totally stuffed.
Any ideas?
anyone?
:sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

Do you have a windows CD? You can boot off the CD and use the Recovery Console to replace the file as Geekgirl suggested.


----------



## GiveUsaClue (Jun 10, 2008)

*unable to locate component - the story continues*

OK - have managed to get mpr.dll onto the pc from another pc by floppy using Recovery Console. :grin: Rebooted and now it didn't stop at the plain black screen but showed a logon dialogue box - instead of the normal blue screen with each profile user's icon.
Logged on and the desktop loaded, but with 5 error messages from different applications (CTEaxSpl.EXE ADGJDet.exe ctfmon.exe CTLTask.exe and WG111v3.exe) all saying they were unable to locate the same component - MFC42.dll. At this stage, nothing on the desktop worked. I repeated the previous process, copying MCF42.dll to the pc and rebooted.:1angel:
Everything the same, except only one error message from CTEaxSpl.exe stating that MSCTF.dll cannot be located. This time I am able to simply drag and drop the file from floppy using Windows Explorer. Things on the desktop seem to work though there are no shortcuts on the taskbar (I'm not too sure what was there before, as this pc has only recently been put back into use and is used almost solely by my kids).:sigh:
I ran a Spybot scan (just one shopping tracker shown) and then reconnected to the internet and downloaded updates for Spybot and Ad-aware (which had both been updated only 2 days earlier) then tried to use Norton 360. This didn't want to know and seems to think my licence has expired, but could not connect to Help. Tried Internet Explorer - a brief Windows Installer box appeared then IE opens but 'page not found' and IE header says there is a syntax error. Tried tools/internet options but a message box tells me the option has been restricted and to contact the administrator.
Any ideas?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

Your system sounds like it really pooched. I suggest a Repair Install. 
How to perform a Repair Installation of Windows XP


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

How did this problem start? Did you run a registry cleaner or some type of tune up software?

Usually when you get 1 or two of these unable to locate dll errors something happened in the registry pointer to those files.


----------



## GiveUsaClue (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*



wrench97 said:


> How did this problem start? Did you run a registry cleaner or some type of tune up software?
> 
> Usually when you get 1 or two of these unable to locate dll errors something happened in the registry pointer to those files.


This all came totally out of the blue - no registry cleaner or 'performance optimizer' or anything similar has ever been used. If I could get Norton working again, maybe a full scan would reveal something? But first I suppose I need IE to work, if I can get around the 'syntax error' - somehow!

cheers


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

Follow Geekgirls advise and do the repair install


----------



## GiveUsaClue (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*



wrench97 said:


> Follow Geekgirls advise and do the repair install


cheers guys - tried to open a couple of programmes and they wouldn't play ball, due to various missing dll files - so, one reformatted HD and a few hours of reinstalling the programmes and everything seems hunky dory. It's just bugging me why this all happened - what happened to all these dll files?

One of life's mysteries I guess!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: lsass.exe - unable to locate component*

One sometimes never knows why the files get pooched. The system gets a hiccup and bam everything goes to crap.....:4-dontkno
Gotta love Windows :grin:


----------



## anyadon (Dec 28, 2008)

I had the exact same issue as you described - LSAss.exe -Application failed to start because MPR.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix the problem.. 
Sasser virus?? Not sure..but it completely screwed my system.
Even Windows XP install CD won't boot up. So got another boot disk from a friend (Ultimate Boot CD for WinXP) and did following-
replaced MPR.dll and LSASS.EXE and voila!! :grin:
Windows booted up fine!!
Thanks guys!


----------

